# Kunstköder - Infothread



## MeRiDiAn (26. April 2006)

Um in den einzelnen speziellen Threads nicht auf andere Fabrikanten & ihre Neuerungen "abzurutschen", eröffne ich einfach mal einen neuen Thread.
Hier kann alles rein, was irgendwie mit Kunstködern zu tun hat:

*NEUE MODELLE*

*NEUE FARBEN*

*NEUE MARKEN*

*PREISINFOS / SHOPS*

*FÄNGE*

*BILDER*
usw. usw.

Es kann auch die THREAD-SUCHE verwendet werden, falls nach Markennamen oder sonstigen Schlagwörtern gesucht wird.

mfg basti​


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. April 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Hat schon jemand die größten Modelle der Rapala DT Sure Set Series in dt. Läden gesichtet ? Wenn ja, zu welchen Preisen ?
*Modelbezeichnung DTSS16*


----------



## stefanwitteborg (26. April 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

...coole Idee Basti...

greetz Stefan


----------



## Dorschi (26. April 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Oh Du mein geistiger Bruder ! Selbe Idee gehabt und wollte eigentlich auf Japanzeuchs begrenzen, damit wir diese Kampfthreads mal hinter uns lassen!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. April 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> ... wollte eigentlich auf Japanzeuchs begrenzen, damit wir diese Kampfthreads mal hinter uns lassen!



 ... naja, nur Japan ... das wäre etwas eingegrenzt, wie ich finde. Meine erste Frage bezieht sich ja z.B. auch nicht auf Nippon-Artikel 

Lass uns einfach schauen, ob sich hier was draus entwickelt .. sollte Japan mal vorrangig in Erscheinung treten, kann man ja immernoch son Xtra-Thread öffnen 

MFG
basti

p.s.: Finde nämlich auch ganz viele amerikanische oder europ. Firmen edel .. #6


----------



## MeRiDiAn (27. April 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Niemand nen Beitrag zu den Sure Set Series ??? Schad .. dachte nur mein WürstchenHändler hinkte so mit dem Verkauf ... aber anscheinend nicht.

basti


----------



## Brisko (27. April 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Die Drillinge sehen interessant aus.... Hab ich noch nie gesehen...


----------



## Pernod (27. April 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				Brisko schrieb:
			
		

> Die Drillinge sehen interessant aus.... Hab ich noch nie gesehen...


 
Das sind VMC Scorpion Treble Hook`s.
Die gibt´s in Schwarzchrom oder Rot im 4er Pack für 4,95 Teuro´s


----------



## rainer1962 (27. April 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

na das war mal ne super Idee von Dir
diese Rapalas kenn ich zwar von Fotos aber noch nicht life in der Hand gehabt, geschweige denn gefischt


----------



## MeRiDiAn (27. April 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Na das hoffe ich doch Rainer  .. ebenso hoffe ich, Dich hier öfters zu sehen !

Jup, da hat der Pernod Recht, Brisko...





Aber um die Haken selber geht es mir gar nicht, wobei ich jene auch irgendwie nicht wirklich scharf finde.
Ich würde gerne wissen ob es irgendwo den DTSS16 in genau dieser Farbe gibt ... sollte NICHT im Ausland sein, also keine O-Shops Ausland ... mfg basti


----------



## Dorschi (27. April 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Soll ich bei meiner nächsten USA- Bestellung was mit aufschreiben?


----------



## Dorschi (27. April 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Hallo JHi!
Vielleicht kannst Du die besorgen?


----------



## rainer1962 (27. April 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Habe gerade mit meinem Onlinedealer telefoniert er hat schon eine Bestellung am laufen müssten eigentl. täglich eintreffen im Onlineshop hat er schon die kleineren aber in Kürze hat er die 16er da!
http://www.anglerwebs.de/bigtackle-de/index.php?cat=c1967_Rapala-DT--Dives-to-.html&XTCsid=a394f7cfafd7d4fcf326f71f49703b8c


----------



## rainer1962 (27. April 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Na das hoffe ich doch Rainer  .. ebenso hoffe ich, Dich hier öfters zu sehen !


 

  wenn meine bescheidenen Kenntnisse ausreichen und ich Infos habe werde ich mich natürlich hier auch mit einbringen|wavey: 
Naja und natürlich werde ich auch die ein oder andere Frage posten und Dich/Euch vielleicht mächtig nerven


----------



## rainer1962 (27. April 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Schon meine erste zu den DT 
sind die mit "Klangkugeln" bestückt????


----------



## MeRiDiAn (27. April 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

hehehehhehe ... NP Rainer ... dafür soll das Ding hier ja auch sein ... FAKTEN FAKTEN FAKTEN 

Zu den DT's = KEINE Rasseln inside !

basti


----------



## MeRiDiAn (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich bei meiner nächsten USA- Bestellung was mit aufschreiben?


.. also wenn der Betrag im Rahmen bleibt, würde ich Dich bitten, da 2-3 Modelle mit zu ordern.
Kannst ja mal sagen, wann & von wo was ansteht & ich geb Dir dann die Daten.

LG
basti


----------



## Dorschi (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Gemacht! Dauert aber warscheinlich noch bis Juni, bis ich die kleinen Bomber beim Döbeljagen aufgebraucht habe!


----------



## melis (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Vom Rapala Dt sure set gibt es mehrere Versionen. Sind die alle aus Balsa?


----------



## slu (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Hi Boardies,
habe in letzter Zeit viel über die Illex Arnaud gelesen und gehört. Könnte mir evtl. mal jemand einen Tip geben welcher der Beste ist (bzgl. Größe, Tauchtiefe und Aussehen) oder mit welchem Ihr die besten Erfahrungen gemacht habt? Dann wäre ich Euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir ein paar gute Hechtwobbler und die Bezugsquellen nennen könntet #6 Thx


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Kennt jemand den Wobbler B.Richi Raptor bzw. das Vorbild?
http://www.brichi.de/ebay/bilder/Raptor-RO-GE-lose_klein.jpg
Hab 2 Stück davon günstig auktioniert, jetzt kosten die gar 6,95 EUR, und fangen tut der rot-goldene schon mal auch ganz gut! 

Der andere Mammut wäre vielleicht auch interessant?
http://www.brichi.de/ebay/bilder/Mammut-GE-RO-lose_klein.jpg


----------



## MeRiDiAn (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

@Melis .. jawollja

@Slu, schreibe mal bitte, in welchen Gewässern Du fischt ! Tiefe, Trübung (wenn ja, wie stark), Hauptfutterfisch, See oder Fluss etc....

@Det .. Hey, da kannste ja von Glück reden, dass Deine B.Richis wenigstens laufen, bzw. keinen Wassereinbruch erleiden, denn B.Richi ist eine absolut qualitätsschwache Marke & releast hauptsächlich lowbudget Artikel, die zudem noch oft extrem anderen Vorbildern ähneln.
Nix für ungut & PETRI wenn sie denn fangen .. aber investier doch mal einen Euro mehr & leiste Dir zB. nen MegaBass, Imakatsu oder nen Evergreen.
Du wirst den Unterschied merken !  ..die Fische auch..


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> .. aber investier doch mal einen Euro mehr & leiste Dir zB. nen MegaBass, Imakatsu oder nen Evergreen.
> Du wirst den Unterschied merken !  ..die Fische auch..


Na ein EUR mehr wäre ja ok  , aber Köder für 15, 20 oder gar 30 EUR kommen mir nicht an die normale Spinnrute #d 

Da ärger ich mich ja viel zu sehr  , wenn ich die mal versenke, was gerade auf Hecht und gezielten Hindernisanwurf sowie die vielen Bäume schon mal vorkommt. Also LowCost hingebastelt (Sprengringe+Drillinge tausche ich meist eh aus) und getrimmt fängt schon ganz gut. Also so richtig zufrieden war ich bisher mit keinem gekauften Wobbler, nur mit meinen selbstgebauten, die allerdings auch um Klassen besser fingen.

Deine Warnung vor den B.Richi Qualitäten werde ich auf jeden Fall durch vorsichtige Probekäufe beherzigen!


----------



## slu (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

@ MeRiDiAn
meine Angelgewässer sind der Rhein und wenn es die Zeit zulässt und ich ne Karte bekomme gehe ich auch schon mal an einen Stausee. Glasklares Wasser, teilweise ca. 20 m tief. Hauptsächlich gehe ich auf Hecht und Zander.


----------



## til (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

DTs *haben* Rasseln!!


----------



## Brisko (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Kennt ihr den Big Fat - Pitbull Jerk???
Hab ihn mir gerade beier Angler-Oase bestellt und wird am WE getestet!
Hab mich einfach in diese Ding verliebt! Genauso wie damals bei der RedArc.. Wenn dieser Köder nur halb so gut ist wird das ein geiles Wochenende!|jump:


----------



## holle (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

hallo!

erstmal eine feine idee dieser thread.

dann zu den scorpics von vmc die gibts auch da, unter vmc-grosspackungen >

http://www.koeder-shop.de/assets/s2dmain.html?http://www.koeder-shop.de/

und dann wüsste ich gern ob jemand eine deutsche bezugsquelle für die japanischen gummifische namens javallon von imakatsu kennt. auf die bin ich übelst heiss!!!

grüsse, holger


----------



## MeRiDiAn (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				til schrieb:
			
		

> DTs *haben* Rasseln!!


Moin Til .. da irrst Du Dich leider ... habe einige DT's zu hause ... KEINE Rasseln drin 

mfg
basti


----------



## Kurzer (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Moin,

@Meri

wiedermal ne klasse Idee von Dir einen solchen Thread zu eröffnen. 

DT's habe ich auch 2 oder 3 Stück zu Hause, könnte auch fast schwören das die Rasseln haben. Kann aber auch sein das ich das mit einem Mann's Wobbler welcher eine fast identische Form hat verwechsel. ;-> Ich schau nachher mal nach!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Also ich rede von der DT-Sure Catch Serie, wie eingangs erwähnt 
Und jene welche ich daheim liegen habe, zB. siehe Foto weiter vorne, haben *KEINE *Rasseln.

mfg


----------



## MeRiDiAn (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				slu schrieb:
			
		

> @ MeRiDiAn
> meine Angelgewässer sind der Rhein und wenn es die Zeit zulässt und ich ne Karte bekomme gehe ich auch schon mal an einen Stausee. Glasklares Wasser, teilweise ca. 20 m tief. Hauptsächlich gehe ich auf Hecht und Zander.


Hey Daniel !
Für den Rhein & den Zander würde ich Dir eher zum Squirrel, als zum Arnaud raten.
Den Squirrel gibt es in verschiedenen Ausführungen & somit auch Tauchtiefen.
Ob ich allerdings mit solchen teuren Ködern hart an der Buhnenpackung fischen würde, weiss ich nicht. #c 
Wäre mir vermutlich zu verlustreich, gerade bei den Deep Divern.
Neu in Dtl erhältlich ist zB. der Jason von Illex. Mit diesem kannst Du in der Abenddämmerung aktiv an den oberflächennah raubenden Zandern fischen.
Natürlic funzt da ein 100er Arnaud, ein Storm Thunderstick oder ein Rapala X-Rap, bzw. ein Husky Jerk.

Den DD Arnaud kannst Du dagegen excellent auf Deiner Talsperre einsetzen. Die sinkende Variante läuft bei feiner Geflochtener auf 5-6m. Sein Lauf ist bedeutend ruhiger als jener des Squirrels .. aber so ein kleiner Ködefischlein muss auch nicht aufgeregt durchs Wasser flattern 

Farben kannst Du Dir selbst auswählen .. orientiere Dich halt an vorkommenden Futterfischen oder versuche auch mal Reizfarben, wie Clown oder Firetiger !

mfg
basti


----------



## til (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Die normalen DTs haben aber Rasseln. Habe ich auch rumliegen und überprüft. Eigentlich dachte ich, dass bei Sure Catch (Set ?) nur die Haken anders sind. Aber es gibt auch noch eine Flat Serie und da weiss ich nicht, wies um die Rasseln steht.


----------



## slu (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Hey Basti,
erst mal danke für die Tipps von dir. Werde mal gucken was ich mir zulege weil die Illex Wobbler ja schon richtig reinhauen. Wie du schon sagst, wenn man da mal einen oder zwei in den Steinen verliert sind halt 30 € - 35 € futsch #6 Mit welchem Wobbler hast du z. B. denn die besten Erfahrungen auf Hecht und Zander gemacht?


----------



## Holger (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Ich will es unbedingt mal mit Poppern probieren, hab ich noch nie gemacht, aber die müssten an unseren flachen, ostfriesischen Gewässern super funzen....

Wer kann mir da Modelle "ans Herz legen" ??? Am Besten mit Preisangabe und Bezugsquelle.

Sind die Popper denn mit normalen Spinnruten zu führen ?? Meine 2 "Spinnen" sind 2,70 lang (2-25 gramm) und 3,00 lang (40-70 Gramm) 

Zielfisch Barsch und Hecht.

Danke für Antworten....#6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

...ich glaubs ja nicht...der Holger geht dem Gummi fremd...smile


----------



## rainer1962 (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Klasse Zanderwobbler sind übrigens auch noch die Reef Runner. Fürs flache nehme ich gerne die Rip Stick (700er Serie)


----------



## slu (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

@Rainer
Das wollte ich dich eigentlich auch noch gefragt haben #6 Hat sich aber jetzt ja erledigt. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## rainer1962 (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

sind halt auch nicht gerade die billigsten ;-) aber doch fäüngig, auch der ein oder andere hecht wurde von mir damit gelandet


----------



## MeRiDiAn (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

@Holger --- kurz, morgen gerne ausführlicher ... bin aber ein wenig in Eile ..
Schaue Dir die STORM CHUG BUGS oder BABY BUGS an .. 
Wenn Du jedoch auf Hecht fischst, dann eher die Chug Bugs.
Gibt es zB. in der Angler-Oase.
Fische die in unzähligen Farben & Formen .. sind eigentlich mit die besten Popper, welche ich kenne .. auch wenn der Markt groß ist, bin ich bei jenen hängen geblieben ! Verarbeitung = TOP, Lauf = TOP, Pop = TOP  Preis = OK.

Ebenfalls sehr fängig hart an der Oberfläche sind der Manns 1 Minus, bzw. der Stretch 1 Minus. Sind Köder die in der Oberfläche arbeiten & einen SEEEEHR aktiven Lauf zeigen. Baby Varianten auch ausgezeichnet für Barsche zu benutzen !
Ebenfalls in der Oase vorhanden ..

Ein Oberflächenköder dessen Name in Bezug auf HECHT+POPPER sehr oft fällt ist der Zara Spook von Heddon ... 
Ich selber stehe zwar mehr auf die anderen genannten & fische diesen eher selten .. aber sein Zick-Zack-Lauf ist schon schön anzuschauen .. mit Sicherheit von oben, wie von unten auch  ... allerdings ist gerade bei diesem "Spuruntreuen" Köder die Fehlbissrate sehr hoch.

mfg basti


----------



## Dorschi (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Ich finde ja den Fingerling von Lure Jensen auch nicht schlecht, nur die Aufhängeöse ist seltendämlich verarbeitet! Zu dick um leicht getunt zu werden und dann als Schraube, das ist ja vorprogrammiert, das die sich verdreht.
Habt Ihr da einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## Holger (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Schon mal danke Basti....das waren schon mal ne Menge Infos. Mit der von mir benutzten Rute (s.o.) gäbe es also demnach keine Probleme bei der Führung ????

PS Was is denn mit dem "Skitter Pop" ???


----------



## MeRiDiAn (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Morgen 



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde ja den Fingerling von Lure Jensen auch nicht schlecht, nur die Aufhängeöse ist seltendämlich verarbeitet! Zu dick um leicht getunt zu werden und dann als Schraube, das ist ja vorprogrammiert, das die sich verdreht.
> Habt Ihr da einen Tipp für mich?


Rausschrauben->2K Kleber rein->zuschrauben->trocknen->fertig 

@Holger
Naja, die Ruten sollten auf jeden Fall etwas straffer ausfallen. Nach Möglichkeit auch nicht zu lang sein .. ist doch einfach unhandlich & letztlich zu langsam um die Popper geschmeidig übers Wasser zu poppen .. 
ich fische mit einer Aspire 270 MH. Genug Reserve um den Popper auch ordentlich & schnell zu beschleunigen, um ihn auch WIRKLICH LAUT POPPEN zu lassen & nicht einfach nur einzutauchen, aber andersrum auch kein knüppelharter Prügel.
Das Problem beim fischen mit Poppern ist, dass die meisten einfach nur mit ihnen fischen, sie mal eintauchen lassen, dann mal in der Oberfläche ranspinnen ... aber das ist falsch !  Ein Popper soll wirklich LAUT, mit einem deutlich hörbaren *PLOP* eintauchen. Natürlich fängt er auch, wenn er einfach die Oberfläche durchbricht & wirr eingeholt wird .. aber dafür reicht dann ein normaler Oberflächenspoon. Muss also kein Popper sein.
Also wenn die Rute zu weich ist, fehlt das Moment um den Popperauf kurzer Strecke soviel Kraft zu verleihen um ihm seinen Namen alle Ehre zu machen .. sozusagen verpufft die Kraft im weichen Rückgrat/Spitze der Rute.

Den Rapala Skitter Pop gibt es zwar in wunderbaren Farben, aber mir persönlich ist er im Hinterteil zu lastig .. hängt sozusagen immer extrem schräg im Wasser, als komplett auf ihm zu schwimmen.
Macht aber nen ordentlichen *PLOP* & als Froschimitat allererste Sahne 
Also so shclecht ist er nicht ...

mfg
basti


----------



## Dorschi (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen
> 
> 
> Rausschrauben->2K Kleber rein->zuschrauben->trocknen->fertig
> ...


Und wie justierst Du dann diese hammerdicke Öse nach?
Benutzt Du  die Fingerlinge?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie justierst Du dann diese hammerdicke Öse nach?
> Benutzt Du  die Fingerlinge?


.. habe zwar einige daheim liegen, aber sind nicht gerade meine Favoriten.
Dann halt der Wassertest: Rausschrauben->Einkleben->WASSERTEST->Härten/Trocknen


----------



## Dorschi (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Ich werd es mal probieren!
Besten Dank erst mal!


----------



## Darry (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Hey Leute,

brauche mal eine Bezugsquelle für einen Wobbler (bitte nur aus D-Land).

Ich suche den Salmo Perch in verschiedenen Designs und nu in 12cm (das 8cm Modell habe ich bereits). Es muss allerdings das flach laufende Modell -1m sein. Alle Shops die diesen Köder führen haben nur das 8cm Modell oder den 12cm -3m oder -6m Lauftiefe.

Ich wäre Euch zutiefst verbunden, wenn Ihr mir eine Bezugsquelle für diesen Wobbler nennen könntet!

Bis dahin Tight Lines und immer schön Köder sammeln|supergri


----------



## MeRiDiAn (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Mhhhh......

....  :

HIER


----------



## melis (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Also wenn wir schon bei Salmo und Poppern sind. 
Wie gut sind die den von Salmo?


----------



## Dorschi (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

So die Damen und Herren! Da ist er wieder! Der gute alte Indianer.

http://img269.*ih.us/img269/821/foto0519060019gz.jpg

Natürlich mit neuen Haken getunt.
Jetzt darf er sich bei´m Fischen beweisen.
Einen für die Vitrine (Reserve) gibbet natürlich auch.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Welch eine Zusammenführung Melis  ... solltes Radiosprecher werden, die bringen auch immer solche grandiosen Übergänge 

Also zu den Salmo Pops...
Es gibt ja verschiedene Ausführungen ..
z.B. den ROVER, SALMO POP, den SPITTIN ROVER, den TURBO JACK & den MASS MARAUDER, wobei die beiden letzteren keine Popper im eigentlichen Sinne sind.

Ohne Frage sind alle genannten Modelle absolut 1A verarbeitet !!!
Auch die Preise sind noch zu verkraften ... 
Wie von Salmo gewohnt, gibt es excellente sehr realistische Farben. Also ein weiterer Pluspunkt.

Fischen tue ich mit dem Salmo Pop, dem Rover & 2 oder 3 Spittin Rover liegen auch in den Kisten.
Der Salmo Pop ist ein ausgezeichneter Popper.. .. seine Aktion beschränkt sich fast ausschließlich auf das *poppen*, welches er geräusch- & blasenvoll darbietet. Ein Walk-the-Dog Stil ist mit ihm nur schwer zu erzielen, da bedingt durch sein sehr breites "Maul" es meist zu ungewolltem Abtauchen oder Drehen kommt.
Jedoch wie gesagt .. ein Popper allererster Güteklasse & ausgezeichnet auf Barsch zu verwenden.

Der Rover leistet mehr & bietet weniger ... er beschränkt sich auf ein blasenreiches abtauchen mit einem sehr geringen Sound beim abtauchen .. kann dafür aber auch sehr leicht im Zick-Zack geführt werden.
Ein besserer Köder für Krauthechte.

Der beste Hechtverführer ist meiner Meinung nach der Spittin Rover.
Er wartet mit einer Hammerfarbe auf .. YELLOW FROG ..
durch sein Propeller am Hinterende läuft er bei gleichmässigem Zug im leichten Zick-Zack, bedingt durch seine keilförmige Kopfform. Also ohne Bemühungen bringt er diese von alleine !
Dabei quirlt er das Wasser mit dem Propeller ordentlich durhc & sorgt somit für Geräusch- & Blasenkulisse.
Als direkter Popper eignet er sich weniger .. soll auch nicht so sein, denn dafür ist seine Kopfform einfach ungeeignet.

Kurz & bündig .. sehr gute Köder!

basti


----------



## Dorschi (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

sorry ist nur ein Handyfoto!


----------



## Darry (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

@ MeRiDiAn

Da habe ich doch glatt wieder die Hälfte meines Postings vergessen#q 
Beim Stolli habe ich die Dinger gestern per NN bestellt und heute morgen kam das Packet (nochmals ein Lob für die Sauschnelle Abwicklung).
Es fehlten nur leider einige Artikel der Bestellung, genau die Salmo Perches wurden nicht mit geliefert. Ich denke der Stolli hat die nicht mehr oder derzeit nicht.

Weiter geht die Sucherei:c 

Gruß


----------



## Dorschi (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Basti was hältst Du von den Shimano triple Impacts?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				Darry schrieb:
			
		

> @ MeRiDiAn
> 
> Da habe ich doch glatt wieder die Hälfte meines Postings vergessen#q


Sag das doch gleich  ... heheh ne im Ernst, die Teile finden wir schon ! Jede Wette ! #h 

@Dorschi, welchen meinstn davon explicit ? _Prop Minnow ?_


----------



## Dorschi (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> @Dorschi, welchen meinstn davon explicit ? _Prop Minnow ?_


Düsen hier!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Jo ist der Prop Minnow .. kann ich aber nix zu sagen .. habe ich noch nicht in der Hand gehabt 
Wird aber nicht die schlechteste Figur abgeben .. basti


----------



## Dorschi (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Ich Habe so einen! Kannst Du gerne mal befingern und fischen! Läuft ziemlich flach und popperähnlich muß aber etwas gejerkt werden.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

.. dann bringe mal mit den Humpen


----------



## Darry (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Meine Bestellung beim Stolli hat folgende neue Köder gebracht:

1. Castaic Real Bait Trout 15cm
2. ACE Maus (braun)
3. Sosy Weissfisch 12cm
4. Salmo Slider 10cm (Perch)
5. Megabit Charlie (schwarz)
6. Fox Weedbuster (schwarz)
7. Sputterbuzz (schwarz)
8. 2x Spinnerbaits (endlich dazu durchgerungen diese Dinger zu testen)

Werde die Köder hoffentlich am We mal explizit testen können.
Hat jemand einen der oben genannten Köder bereits im Einsatz und eine Meinung dazu?


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> .. .. seine Aktion beschränkt sich fast ausschließlich auf das *poppen*, welches er geräusch- & blasenvoll darbietet.
> basti


 
#6 .......ein klasse Spruch Basti.....|muahah: |muahah: |muahah:


----------



## MeRiDiAn (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Moin Darry ... sicherlich schon das eine oder andere an der Schnur gehabt 
In Bezug auf die Spinnerbaits scheints Du ja nicht mir großzügigem Vertrauen gerüstet zu sein !?
Diese Köder fangen ausgezeichnet .. man muss nur hart am Ball bleiben & den Köder ausdauernd fischen .. nicht gleich nach der ersten Stunde ohne Biss etwas anderes an die Strippe knoten. 

Warum schaust Du Dir nicht mal Köder anderer Marken an ?
Salmo, Sosy, Fox .. alles nicht schlecht, aber was geht mit Halco, Predatek oder Storm ???
Sind für mich absolut überragende Köder mit EXTREM vielfältigen Paletten an Dekors, unterschiedlichen Divern, Modellen usw. usw. usw. !


----------



## MeRiDiAn (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> #6 .......ein klasse Spruch Basti.....|muahah: |muahah: |muahah:


Ey Rainer ... sei bloß ruhig .. will da nich schon wieder dran kommen ! |gr:  **PLZ PSSSSSSSSSSSST**


----------



## Dorschi (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Si Senor!
Vielleicht laß ich Dich auch mal an den Indianer! Aber nur bei guter Führung!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nur bei guter Führung!


Na daran wirds sicherlich nicht scheitern


----------



## Lorenz (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				Darry schrieb:
			
		

> 6. Fox Weedbuster (schwarz)



Ich glaub den habe ich demletzt bei einem Händler gesehen!
Der hatte aber ziemlich dickdrähtige Haken,da hat mich ein bisschen abgeschreckt,sonst hätte ich ihn jetzt auch |rolleyes


----------



## Darry (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

@ Basti

naja, die Thematik mit den Spinnerbaits geht mir schon lange durch den Kopf und irgendwie musste ich jetzt mal zwei bestellen. Ich setze schon große Hoffnungen in diese Köder. Wie du es bereits treffend formuliert hast "man muss nur hart am Ball bleiben & den Köder ausdauernd fischen", sehe ich das auch.

P.S. Wie fischst du die Spinnerbaits, gleichmäßig (schnell oder langsam?) oder mit Stopps - hast du womöglich einige Tipps zur Führung in Relation Gewässer, Tageszeit etc.?

Ich bin auf keinen bestimmten Hersteller fixiert, da ich andauernd neue Kunstköder (div. Marken) zukaufe und teste. Bei dieser Bestellung sind eben diese Köder rausgekommen . 
In der Gegend in der ich angle ist der Fortschritt nicht vorbeigekommen, bei uns wird nur Mepps, Rapala und FZ gefischt, alles andere übersteigt den Horizont der hiesigen Angler. Dementsprechend sind unsere Händler so bescheiden ausgestattet :r

Es gibt quasi auch niemanden der einem diese Köder näherbringt und z.B. die Köderführung veranschaulicht - muss mir alles selber erarbeiten/beibringen (macht aber schon Spass) 

Die von Dir genannten Hersteller finden sich bereits in meinen Köderboxen, sowie: Bomber, Nils Master, Zalt, Surecatch, Bill Lewis, Reef Runner, Dorado, ....... - bin offen für alles 

Die Salmo Perches möchte ich aber trotzdem haben, ist m.E. ein richtig guter Wobbler - will haben:c 

Grüsse,

Dominik


----------



## Der_Glücklose (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Hi #h 

da dies ja ein INfo Thread ist mal eine Frage zu den Illex Wobblern, ja ich weiß gibt eine EXtra Thread drüber finde dort aber nichts.

Also habe zum Geburstag 2 Arnaud von mir geschenkt bekommen :q die haben eine Ovalen Sprengring an der Schaufel. Gibt es da nen TRick die Dinger einzufädeln und warum haben die diese Form #c


----------



## MeRiDiAn (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

@Darry ... wie Du die Baits fischen möchtest .. überlasse ich voll & ganz Deiner eigenen Kreativität 
Ich bin kein Freund von typenabhängigen Relationen .. sondern gehe ans Wasser & fische .. mal mit mehr, mal mit weniger Erfolg.

Ich habe vor geraumer Zeit auch alles zusammengekauft, was mit dem Buchstaben _W_ anfing & mit dem _R_ endete. Nein ich meine keine _Weiber _ 
So hat sich im Laufe der Zeit nen Wust von ca. 2000-2500 Wobblern angesammelt, wobei da nen haufen Plunder dabei ist.
Grob gesagt, fische ich mit 3/4 dieser Köder so gut wie gar nicht mehr & verteile des öfteren an Freunde.
Es haben sich einfach einige Marken & Modelle herauskristallisiert die einfach fängig sind .. egal Wo, Wie oder Wann. Zumindest, wenn sie an meiner Rute hängen & ich Guten Gewissens mit ihnen ans Wasser ziehe.
Ein großer Teil davon hat mir damals auch absolut nicht zugesagt & rein optisch hätte ich mir diese NIEMALS gekauft !!!
Jedoch hatte ich verdammt überzeugende Familienmitglieder & Freunde, die sehr überzeugend waren & mich schließlich auch zum Fischen mit diesen brachten, wenn ich alleine im Boot sass.
Die Dinger sind einen Großteil meiner Zeit auf dem Wasser am Haken, zusätzlich zu selbst "erarbeiteten" fängigen Modellen.
Ich kaufe mir heute NICHTS mehr, was mich nur rein optisch anspricht. Sondern ich schaue liebend gerne anderen auf die Hände .. wälze Magazine & Prospekte, leihe mir mal hier mal da was .. bekomme ab & an von Bekannten neue Köder .. & von dieser Menge bleibt ein Bruchteil übrig, den ich mir wirklich kaufe & aktiv fische.
Geld ist zu schade um es für schlechte Köder auszugeben .. dann doch lieber einen Euro mehr für einen wirklich exakten guten Lure ausgeben, als 3x nen Müllhaufen zu kaufen .. das versuche ich sooft irgendwelchen Leuten beizubringen, aber wenn man, wie Du von Einzig&Allein&FZFischern umgeben ist, ist das ein schweres Spiel.  Also ich verstehe Dich voll & ganz !

@Glückloser ... kein Problem, hier wirst Du geholfen ^^
Ich verstehe zwar Deine Frage nicht ganz richtig, aber vermutlich meinst Du, wie Du die Köder/Ringe an Deinem Vorfach befestigen sollst ???
Snaps auf->Sprengring rein->Snap zu  .. ganz easy

mfg
basti


----------



## Darry (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

@ Basti

ich beneide dich wirklich um deine Mitangler und Freunde. Das ist es was mir hier einfach fehlt. Die Leute hier verschließen sich gegenüber Innovationen. 

Es ist wirklich genial wenn man Leute um sich hat, die einem Tipps zu Ködern und deren Führung geben. Man kommt auch einfach schneller zum Erfolg (muss nicht unbedingt der Fang sein, oft reicht es zu wissen den Köder endlich richtig führen zu können). Man kann sich vieles selbst erarbeiten aber man weis nicht immer ob das erarbeitete nun der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist#d. 

Finde es immer wieder gut wie einige Boardies hier Treffen ausmachen um sich gegenseitig div. Feinheiten und Techniken zu vermitteln - so muss das sein.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				Darry schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist wirklich genial wenn man Leute um sich hat, die einem Tipps zu Ködern und deren Führung geben. Man kommt auch einfach schneller zum Erfolg (muss nicht unbedingt der Fang sein, oft reicht es zu wissen den Köder endlich richtig führen zu können). Man kann sich vieles selbst erarbeiten aber man weis nicht immer ob das erarbeitete nun der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist#d.
> 
> Finde es immer wieder gut wie einige Boardies hier Treffen ausmachen um sich gegenseitig div. Feinheiten und Techniken zu vermitteln - so muss das sein.


|good: 
Jawollja .. deswegen findet auch bei uns hier demnächst wieder ein Treffen statt .. jedoch ist der Neckar-Odenwald ja doch ein Stück entfernt, sodass die Strecke nicht ohne weiteres zu absolvieren ist ... naja vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal dennoch irgendwo !?
Wie weit liegt eigentlich Karlsruhe von Dir entfernt ?

bast


----------



## Darry (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

KA sind ca. 130km von mir, bei freier Autobahn in knapp 1,5h zu absolvieren. 

Wieso?


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Na Darry es tut sich doch was bei uns hier im Kreis....
wo wohnst du denn im ODwald?????
ich hab mich letztens auch schon mit Bee Jay getroffen, der wiederum hat auch noch 2 Freunde dabei gehabt usw....letztes Jahr wars noch nicht so!!!also, ich denke es liegt aber auch daran dass wir keine "gewöhnlichen" Angler sind, sondern zu einer Fraktion gehören die beim Köder/Tackle kauf auch mal risiko gehen und unbekannte Inseln betreten. fernerhin haben wir gerade deshalb am Ende einer Saison ein leicht angeschlagenes Portmonaie und dies wiederum schreckt so manchen Kollegen davon ab es uns gleichzutun.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

hehehehhehe Rainer, wie war Du doch sprichst 

@Darry, ja da wollte ich drauf hinaus, denn dort sind schon einige Kollegen am eifern & fischen. Schaltet Euch doch mal kurz & plant Euer "eigenes" Meeting .. denke mal Rainer ist da auch nicht abgeneigt von ^^

bast


----------



## Darry (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

@ Rainer

das hast du den Nagel jetzt aber auf den kopf getroffen (was den Tacklewahn betrifft)#6 

Wenn ich dir jetzt erkläre wo ich wohne, lachst du mich aus|rotwerden

So grob gesagt wohne ich genau zwischen Heilbronn und Würzburg, direkte Anbindung an die A81 (Auffahrt/Ausfahrt Osterburken) - Sagt dir das was?


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> seine Aktion beschränkt sich fast ausschließlich auf das *poppen*, welches er geräusch- & blasenvoll darbietet.
> basti


 
Solch eine Aktion muß einfach belohnt werden #d #d #d : Tattüüütattaaaa


----------



## MeRiDiAn (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				lagerfehltrolle schrieb:
			
		

> Solch eine Aktion muß einfach belohnt werden #d #d #d : Tattüüütattaaaa



... schöner Mistdreck aber auch schon wieder


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

nö Darry bei mir ist Mosbach die grenze 
aber d.h. nicht dass wir uns nicht treffen können ;-)
im Juni z.b. findet das Harrisontreffen bei MAD statt, da fahre ich auch hin ;-) auch wenn du keine Harison hast kannste kommen und zumindest eine Probefischen 
gerne kannst du auch zu mir kommen und den Räubern im Rhein nachstellen ist kein prob!!!!


----------



## Regentaucher (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Darry: Spinnerbaits fischt du am besten gaaaanz langsam, also langsam die Schnur einholen und kurze Stopps einlegen. Meisst bekommst du kurz nach dem Stopp den Biss. Warum ist einfach erklärt...bei einem Stopp bläht sich der Balg des Spinnerbaits im Wasser auf - dies gleicht einer Drohgebärde eines Fisches - die ja meistens auch Kiemen und Flossen beim Drohen aufstellen. Eben dieses Stopps reizen dann den Raubfisch.

Gute Spinnerbaits sind: Mepps - Musky + Giant Killer, Mann`s, Grim Reaper.

Interessant sind die größereren Grim Reaper zum schleppen in der schwereren Version 2 Oz = 28g (auch auf Waller). Zum Spinnfischen verwende ich aber meist Mepps & Mann`s.

Im Sommer montiere ich meist Krautschutzhaken an die SB, damit nichts hängen bleibt - Esox love it


----------



## holle (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

spinner und buzzer kann ich nur empfehlen. sind auch recht einfach selbst zu bauen...

siehe > http://haugkilures5.twoday.net/


----------



## til (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

@Regentaucher:
Du redest aber eher nicht von Spinnerbaits, sondern von Bucktails oder?
Von Mepps gibts doch gar keine Spinnerbaits.


----------



## Regentaucher (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

gut aufgepasst....aber das Prinzip der Führung bzw das aufblähen beim Spinnstopp  ist bei den oben aufgeführten Ködern gleich - nur mit dem Unterschied das der Mepps einen Bucktail am Spinner hat - im grunde bleibts ein Spinner.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Gestern abend an der Sösetalsperre. Die ganze schöne präsentierte Wobblerparade wollte keinen Esox oder sowas verlocken, unter den dunklen Wolken des kräftigen Tiefdruckgebietes und den dauernden Schwankungen leider auch nicht so ungewöhnlich.  
Mut zum Wechsel, also hab ich auch einen großen namenlosen  19g Spinner mit ca. 5cm silbernen Lanzetblatt + rotem Püschel auf dem Drilling montiert und damit noch ein bischen die Flachwassserzonen abgesucht und siehe da: Immerhin ein Biß und Hecht, nicht groß (57cm) aber interessiert an dem Spinner und tröstlicherweise ein Zeichen, daß da noch Hechte drin waren. 

Also Spinner sind schon ganz schön klasse, gerade so als Alternative und noch-mehr Rabatzmacher als selbst die quirligsten Wobbler. Mit den Rasselteilen drin bin ich mir auch nicht so sicher, ob die Hechte das nicht erkennen. Ein unfreiwilliger Großversuch in Schweden mit 1. Selbstbauwobblern ohne Klapper und danach 2. käuflichen Rassel-Kunststoffwobblern zeigte eins ganz klar: Die rassellosen waren viel fängiger, vor allem auf wirklich auch mal große Hechte, die die Rasselbande bisher komplett ignoriert haben. Wenn sich überhaupt ein größerer Hecht für rasselige Wobbler interssierte, dann eher für die Kleinen mit dezenten Rappeln. Farbliche und gestalterische Unterschiede - die man noch annehmen könnte, fallen bei der Haupbisszeit Dämmerung bis Dunkelheit auch ziemlich flach.


----------



## holle (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

@ angeldet

bei den rasseln kommt es darauf an ob hochfrequente töne oder niedrigfrequente töne erzeugt werden. 

*hechte *stehen ( oder besser hören ) auf das dumpfe gerappel von grossen stahlkugeln die zb im holz- oder grösserem plastik-körper *klappern*.
*
zander *hören eher in den höheren frequenzen, daher ist bei denen zb eine *hell rasselnde* glasrassel mit mini-stahlkügelchen optimal.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				holle schrieb:
			
		

> *zander *hören eher in den höheren frequenzen, daher ist bei denen zb eine *hell rasselnde* glasrassel mit mini-stahlkügelchen optimal.


Falls jemand Interesse an diesen Glasrasseln hat .. ich verkaufe jene in kleinen & großen, bis zu sehr großen Stückzahlen !
Es gibt 2 verschiedene Größen. Die kleinen Modelle passen hervorragend in die Schaufelschwänze der kleinen Kopytos z.B. & die Großen Glasrasseln excellent in 15-20cm Gummilatschen !
Die großen Rasseln sind niedrigfrequent .. also sehr dumpf, wohingegen die kleinen Rasseln hochfrequente Schwingungen abgeben !
Bei Interesse einfach PM an mich ... mfg basti |wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

@holle
Dann habe ich in dem Fall wohl überhaupt die Hechte nur auf die hellrasselnden Zanderwobbler gefangen 

Also die dumpferen Rasselgeräusche locken und reizen meiner Meinung nach die Hechte, wenn das Gewässer nicht so überangelt ist. Bei intensiver Beanglung vermute ich ein Scheuen der Hechte mit zunehmender Erfahrung gerade vor den Hechtrasslern.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Falls jemand Interesse an diesen Glasrasseln hat .. ich verkaufe jene in kleinen & großen, bis zu sehr großen Stückzahlen


Hi Basti, da kommt mir direkt eine Wechselidee. Wäre fein, wenn man die auswechseln könnte, also verschiedene Rasseln oder keine und somit austestet, was an dem Gewässer gerade läuft.


----------



## holle (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

also die glasrassel-erfahrung hat gezeigt das die kleinen hellen was taugen, aber die grösseren nicht. 
dumpf fängt bei einer stahlkugelgrösse von 5 mm an  
darum kann man im zusammenhang mit glasrasseln nicht von dumpf reden ...


----------



## MeRiDiAn (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Hey Det ... die Rasseln kannst Du wechseln frei nach Laune !
Du bist Herr über die Rasseln  ... & bestückst Deine Köder damit, oder aber nicht.
Wir fischen mittlerweile *KEINEN* Gummifisch mehr ohne Glasrasseln !
Zander, Hecht oder Barsch .. die Jungs stehen auf Musik


----------



## MeRiDiAn (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				holle schrieb:
			
		

> also die glasrassel-erfahrung hat gezeigt das die kleinen hellen was taugen, aber die grösseren nicht.
> dumpf fängt bei einer stahlkugelgrösse von 5 mm an
> darum kann man im zusammenhang mit glasrasseln nicht von dumpf reden ...


Natürlich kann ich von "Dumpf" sprechen !
Nicht die Stahlkugelgröße ist da von Wichtigkeit, sondern das verwendete Material, bzw. die Materialstärke. Und die Glasstärke der größeren Rasseln ist nunmal eine andere, zumindest bei unseren Rasseln, als die der kleineren Variante.
Ich will jetzt keine Diskussion im Zeichen der Physik führen .. aber PiMalDaumen zu sagen "AB 5mm", halte ich für sehr oberflächlich Holle #h, was meinste wie grell (hochfrequent) es scheppert, wenn ich 5mm Kügelchen in Mutterns Blecheimer oder Suppentopf zum Klingen bringe.


----------



## holle (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

sorry, wollte dir nicht ins geschäft pfuschen.

aber oberflächlichkeit lasse ich mir nicht vorwerfen...

zum material hatte ich schon geschrieben, holz oder plastik bei dumpf.

glas ist hart und erzeugt helle töne,* egal* in welcher stärke... 

kleine kugeln > helle töne, und die masse der kugeln macht eher ein rauschendes rasseln
grosse kugeln > dumpfe töne, da man in einem köder kaum die masse kugeln die in "mutterns blecheimer" passt einbringen kann ensteht also ein klappern, klacken, rappeln

aber egal


----------



## Fischbox (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Weiß hier vielleicht jemand wo es diese schwarzen Twister gibt?
Eigentlich bei Stollenwerk, aber die gelieferte Ware hatte leider nix mit der abgebildeten Ware gleich. 
Ich suche die Nummer 1...

Größe ist mit ruhendem Schwanz ca. 10 cm und die Farbe sollte auch "schwarz-pur" sein


----------



## MeRiDiAn (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Welches Geschäft ???
War ein Angebot .. mehr nicht !
Ähnlich wie jenes der Buzzblades .. *nachdenk*

Das Holz oder Plastik dumpfe Geräusche erzeugt, wenn etwas darauf schlägt, ist sicherlich JEDEM klar .. wenn ich ne Pinus oder Querkus nehme auf jeden Fall .. versuche diesen Test jedoch mal mit Ipen- oder Ebenholz. 
Auch Plastik ist ein oberflächlicher (*sorry*, ich muss das Wort schon wieder nehmen) Begriff. Es gibt verdammt weiches Plastik .. bildlich schweben mir die Stahlkugeln durch nen leeren Joghurtbecher ... ABER, es gibt extrem hochmoduliertes STEINHARTES Plastik. Wo wir wieder bei der Physik sind .. letztlich liegt der Punkt an der Übertragung der Schwingungen, bzw. die Schwingungsausbreitung .. auch zwischen 2 verschiedenen Stoffen, bzw. der Übergabe/Weiterleitung dieser. Beziehen wir die Trägheitsgesetze & exponentielles Abklingen der Schwingungsenergie, also die Entstehung der Gedämpften Schwingungen mit ein, so gibt es derweilen _DUMPF_ klingende Töne. Da gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht !
Jedoch ist dies IMMER eine Frage der Komponenten & so physikalisch gleichartig ist ein Stoff, mit jedoch so verschiedenen Eigenschaften.

Desweiteren wüsste ich gerne, wie Deine Holzrasseln aussehen würden, die noch in den Schwanzteller eines 3,5er oder 7cm Kopytos passen 



			
				holle schrieb:
			
		

> glas ist hart und erzeugt helle töne,* egal* in welcher stärke...


Stimmt einfach nicht !



			
				holle schrieb:
			
		

> grosse kugeln > dumpfe töne, da man in einem köder kaum die masse kugeln die in "mutterns blecheimer" passt einbringen kann ensteht also ein klappern, klacken, rappeln


.. es ging NICHT um die Masse ... auch 2 Stahlkügelchen im Fleischbräter machen nen höllengrellen Lärm. Da brauchts nicht extra einen Versuch .. dies sollte jedem einleuchten ! Es geht einzig & allein um die Wandstärke des umgebenden Materials.

MFG
basti


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

apropos Twister,
Quantum hat "neue" Twister herausgebracht (Thunder Tail) die Baugleich mit den Turbotails sind. Kennt die jemand??? Laufen die genauso wie die PB TT???? sie sind nämlich um einiges günstiger!!!


----------



## holle (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

@ meridian

bist ein ganz schöner wortverdreher und anders-ausleger...  |uhoh: 

und bevor wir hier noch mehr aneinander vorbei reden mach ich hier nen cut   ________________________________________________________________


----------



## Dorschi (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Habe an der Ostsee auf Dorsch öfters mal die Erfahrung gemacht, das die Glasrasseln absaufen.
Gerade, wenn man sie quer in den Schwanzteller drückt und noch ein Bisschen rausguckt, kann so ein schöner Ostseekiesel dem Rasseln schnell ein Ende bereiten.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				holle schrieb:
			
		

> @ meridian
> 
> bist ein ganz schöner wortverdreher und anders-ausleger...  |uhoh:
> 
> und bevor wir hier noch mehr aneinander vorbei reden mach ich hier nen cut   ________________________________________________________________


;+ ;+ ;+ 
Da wünsche ich mir doch glatt ein Beispiel ... nur Ein einziges Bitte !
Ich bin von uns beiden mit Sicherheit NICHT der Wortverdreher oder anders-ausleger .... sondern habe DEINE Beispiele aufgegriffen & Dir anhand von Beispielen die Unrichtigkeit aufgezeigt. MEHR NICHT !

Nun erwarte ich mit Spannung Deine Beispiele der Wortverdrehung ... 

mfg
basti


----------



## MeRiDiAn (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Achso ... nochwas zum Worte verdrehen 
Ich suche noch immer meine Mengenangabe der Kugeln, welche ich in Mutterns Blecheimer schüttete...



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> was meinste wie grell (hochfrequent) es scheppert, wenn ich 5mm Kügelchen in Mutterns Blecheimer oder Suppentopf zum Klingen bringe.





			
				holle schrieb:
			
		

> grosse kugeln > dumpfe töne, da man in einem köder kaum die *masse kugeln die in "mutterns blecheimer" passt *einbringen kann ensteht also ein klappern, klacken, rappeln



Ist egal Holle, denke mal auf diesem Zweig werden wir nicht grün .. so dann ... *PETRI*


----------



## melis (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

So, einen Salmo Popper habe ich jetzt. Erste Versuche in der Wanne ergaben, dass ich noch etwas üben muss damit der perfekt läuft. 
Ist halt anders als Wobbeln.

@ MeRiDiAn

Schon länger beobachte ich einen Wobbler, vielleicht kennst du ihn auch. 
Es ist der Megabass Anthrax 100. Ich finde der sieht einfach gefährlich aus. Leider ist das Teil(in meinen Augen) extrem teuer. Meist 30 Dollar und mehr und deshalb besitze ich den nicht. Kannst du mir mehr erzählen? Ich weiß nur wie der aussieht(Form) und die Daten, mehr nicht.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Hy Melis .. machen wir gerne morgen klar .. ich bin jetzt weg ... mfg basti


----------



## Seebaer (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Melis .. machen wir gerne morgen klar .. ich bin jetzt weg ... mfg basti


 
Hallo basti

ich staune über Dein Fachwissen hier in diesen Thread #6


----------



## MeRiDiAn (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Guten Morgen !

@Seebaer .. was heisst Fachwissen .. fische halt am liebsten mit Kunstködern, speziell auch Wobblern & habe einige Modelle in meinen Kisten 

@Melis .. der Anthrax sieht schon skuril aus. Schade, ich hatte mal nen Video von ihm daheim, konnte es aber gestern nicht mehr finden. Hättest Du perfekt sehen können, wir er zu Gange ist. Selber eines drehen, wie BeeJay, bekomme ich nicht hin.

Der Anthrax ist ein typischer Oberflächenköder .. sehr schön an dem verdammt steil stehenden "Spoiler" zu erkennen. Er durchpflügt das Oberflächenwasser ganz knapp unter der Oberfläche. Es schaut oftmals nur seine Rückenflosse heraus.
Der Anthrax ist somit ein perfekter Köder zum Fischen über dem Kraut ... dort fängt er Hecht & Barsch.
Er kann auch excellent im Freiwasser über den raubenden Barschen angeboten werden .. eben dort, wo auch ein Popper zum Einsatz kommen könnte.
Der Anthrax kann getwitched werden & taucht dabei bis ca. 30cm tief ins Wasser ab.
Kurbelst Du ihn monoton ein, lauft er im gleichmässigen Zick-Zack "in" der Oberfläche.
Selbes Spiel bei tief gesenkter Rutenspitze & der Anthrax läuft, ohne die Oberfläche zu durchbrechen, ca.10-20cm unter der Oberfläche im Zick-Zack durchs Wasser.
Noch eine Variante ist es, den Anthrax beim langsamen gleichmässigen Einholen zu twitchen & dabei den Köder im Wasser zu stoppen. Dadurch dreht er sich fast im Stand auf der Stelle .. & das bis um ca. 180°.

Kurzum .. ein guter, innovativer Köder, der ein krankes, sterbendes Fischchen an der Oberfläche perfekt immitiert.
Besonders für flache und/oder krautige Gewässer geeignet, da er sehr Oberflächennah arbeitet !
Mögen tun ihn mit Hecht, Barsch & Rapfen gleichsam 

Dieser Köder ist z.B. auch in der Angler-Oase erhältlich Melis.

mfg
basti


----------



## melis (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Danke dir. Also ein Oberflächenköder, dann werde ich ihn mir doch zulegen. Da man diese seltener verliert.

Ach tut mir leid, wenn du jetzt wegen meiner Fragerei zum Schweinchen wirst.


----------



## melis (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Und noch eins, was hast du eigentlich für einen Job? Du bist hier ja fast rund um die Uhr als professioneler Köderberater unterwegs. #6


----------



## Wasserpatscher (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

War eigentlich der Abu Hi-Lo hier schon durch? Hat jemand den schön mal verwendet und kann was dazu sagen? Die Idee ist ja ganz gut, aber wie ist die Ausführung, würde ich gerne mal wissen?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Morgen Wasserpatscher .. 

Der Hi-Lo ist ja wohl einer der Klassiker überhaupt.
Selbst nach nunmehr mehreren Jahrzehnten wird er noch immer produziert & verkauft !
HI = High & LO=Low .. diese Bezeichnungen kennzeichnen ja schon seine Stärke. Der Hi-Lo ist durch seine verstellbare metallische Tauchschaufel in der Lage sowohl tief, als auch sehr flach geführt zu werden !
Die Schaufel wird über ein kleines Raster verstellt & bleibt dann für gewöhnlich auch in jener Einstellung.
Wenn ich mich nicht irre besteht der Körper heutzutage aus biss- & schlagfestem PVC.
Früher wurden die Hi-Lo's aus Holz gefertigt & dies sind jene Modelle, die im astreinen Zustand auch den einen oder anderen Taler bringen können.
Die Aktion der Hi-Lo's ist sehr aktiv. Sofort erkennbar an der großen breiten Schaufel .. das Hinterteil des Hi-Lo's arbeitet also sehr aktiv im Wasser & ist mi Sicherheit kein zu verachtender Hechtwobbler.

basti


----------



## Franky (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

@ Rainer:
Jepp.. Kenne und habe ich die Dinger... Wie die sich bewähren, kann ich aber noch nicht sagen, da ich sie bislang nur im Trockenen liegen habe.
Sie machen auf den ersten Blick keinen schlechten Eindruck, nur für die Montage sollte man auf ein wenig Gleitmittel am Haken achten (Silikonfett), da der Schaft recht eng.




Billiger als die Turbotails allemal, aber ob auch genausogut - wird sich weisen


----------



## rainer1962 (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

jow franky gib mal laut wie er so läuft im vergl. zu TT
er soll unheimlich nach chemie riechen stimmt das und wenn ja wie lange braucht es dass der "Duft" verfliegt????


----------



## slu (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Hi Rainer,
die von Quantum haben ja auch die Attractoren kopiert! Finde es eigentlich ziemlich ******* das die die Köder mal eben so nachmachen und verjucken. Wenn sie wenigstens so laufen und fangen wie die Originalen ist es ja ne überlegung wert aber ich bin ja ehr der PB Fan und der RL verehrer


----------



## Dorschi (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Basti wie findest Du eigentlich die Jackall squad minnow, die Air minnow war ja nicht so der Schlager!?


----------



## Franky (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

@ Rainer:
Der stinkt nicht mehr oder weniger als andere Gummis auch. Das Material wirkt aber in der Tat "anders" - irgendwie "fester" als beispielsweise der TT oder Delalandes Twister.


----------



## rainer1962 (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

dann werd ich wohl bei den PB TT bleiben, lieber ein paar kröten mehr ausgeben und wissen was ich habe .-)
@ Slu ja ist mir klar dass das ein "Nachbau" ist, aber die Form alleine ist nicht entscheidend, wenn die Gummimischung ne andre ist funzts auch nicht so wie die PBler


----------



## slu (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> dann werd ich wohl bei den PB TT bleiben, lieber ein paar kröten mehr ausgeben und wissen was ich habe .-)
> @ Slu ja ist mir klar dass das ein "Nachbau" ist, aber die Form alleine ist nicht entscheidend, wenn die Gummimischung ne andre ist funzts auch nicht so wie die PBler



@Rainer

das war mir schon klar das du das wusstest. Wollte damit auch nur sagen das ich das ziemlich zum :v finde das ein gutes Produkt, wo jahrelange Arbeit drinsteckt, einfach so kopiert wird. Naja, da kann man halt nix machen außer die Originalen kaufen und was mehr auszugeben!


----------



## melis (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

>


 
Gab es die auch als Jointed? Ich habe so einen wie der zweite Redhead. Da ist der Kopf rot und der Schwanz weiss. Der ganze Körper ist aus Holz. Schaufel aus Metal. Ich konnte mich nicht mehr erinnern was das für eine Hersteller war, ob Rapala oder sonst was. Aber jetzt wenn es die auch als zweiteiler gab, bin ich mir sicher. 
Kann man die noch kaufen? Wollte immer einen zweiten, da meiner schon quitscht.
Wie tief kann der überhaupt laufen, wenn die schaufel am günstigsten gebogen wird? 0,5meter? Bei mir ist der jedenfalls immer an oder sehr nah an der Oberfläche. Egal wie ich die Schaufel biege


----------



## MeRiDiAn (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				slu schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte damit auch nur sagen das ich das ziemlich zum :v finde das ein gutes Produkt, wo jahrelange Arbeit drinsteckt, einfach so kopiert wird. Naja, da kann man halt nix machen außer die Originalen kaufen und was mehr auszugeben!


Mhhh naja so dramatisch sehe ich das nicht .. nur weil PB draufsteht, muss der Artikel ja nun nicht zwangsweise besser sein, als ein Imitat.
Und warum mehr ausgeben, wenn der günstigere Artikel die gleiche Leistung bringt ? Also das ist jetzt nicht auf die TT's gemünzt diese Aussage, aber solche Dinge sieht man ja mehrfach im Leben ..
Sicher, oft ist die günstige, nachgeahmte Ware einfach unr Schrott, aber es gibt mit Sicherheit auch Ausnahmen. Und zuviel Geld haben wir wohl alle nicht, um es Diesem oder Jenem in den Rachen zu werfen 
Und nur um die langjährige Arbeit zu würdigen, gebe ich nicht mehr Geld aus, wenn ein günstigeres Produkt die exakt gleichen Qualitäten & Eigenschaften aufweist .. so sehr in die Höhe geht mein Fable für irgendwelche Marken dann auch nicht 

@melis ... ja, es kann schon ein ABU sein .. müsste wenn dann am Bauch noch der Aufdruck zu sehen sein, event. auf der Schaufel auch eingestanzt.
Jop, die gab es als Jointeds .. HIER gibt es eine größere Auswahl der Einteiler.
Jointeds sind hin & wieder bei ebay dabei.
Wenn Du die Schaufel fast horizontal nach vorne biegst, sollte er schon gut abtauchen ... & weit mehr als 50cm erreichen. Wie tief allgemein lässt sich schlecht sagen, aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Größen .. auf jeden Fall sollten um die 2m+ auf alle Fälle drin sein !

mfg
basti


----------



## lippfried (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

den hi - lo gibt es auch noch/wieder als zweiteiler


----------



## MeRiDiAn (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				lippfried schrieb:
			
		

> den hi - lo gibt es auch noch/wieder als zweiteiler


Wo ???


----------



## Dorschi (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Basti wie findest Du eigentlich die Jackall squad minnow, die Air minnow war ja nicht so der Schlager!?



Noch mal wieder hochhol!


----------



## bazawe (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

@MeRiDiAn
Bei Stollenwerk


----------



## lippfried (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

nicht nur dort...


----------



## MeRiDiAn (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

asssssso .. SRY Dorschi, hab ich glatt übersehen ! Verzeih ! 

Der Squad ist bedeutend besser als der Air Minnow. Der Air Minnow kam zwar in ein parr echten Hammerfarben .. BeetleJuice, Tamamushi, Moroko etc. aber die Dinger liefen sowas von bescheiden. Viel zu leichter, schmaler Körper. Viel zu kleine Schaufel. Was das Ding gut konnte, waren Loopings um die eigene Achse am laufenden Band.
Fische ich gar nicht mehr mit. Fehlkonstruktion ... !

Die Squads sind bedeutend besser austariert ! Der Körper bietet bei mehr Masse eine viel größere Fläche um genügend Gegendruck zu erzeugen & in "der Spur zu laufen & bleiben".
Die Schaufel wurde vergrößert & verbreitert .. das teil rennt so, wie man es von einem anständigen Wobbler auch erwartet. 
Tauchtiefe bis zu 1,50m. Der Köder rollt leicht von Flanke zu Flanke & wackelt dabei dezent mit dem Hinterteil.
Ein astreines Ukelimitat & garantiert ne Wucht auf Rapfen ! 

basti


----------



## Dorschi (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Mist, da muß ich ja schon wieder shoppen!  Den Air minnow habe ich mal in tamamushi geordert, aber noch nie gefischt.


----------



## Dorschi (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

die Farbe finde ich sowieso recht interessant! Hast Du da Fangerfahrungen?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Bei den Jackalls ist diese Farbe extrem ausgeprägt. Schau bei den Megabass oder Evergreens sieht sie bedeutend schwächer ausgebildet aus.
Würde es echt begrüßen, auch auf anderen Ködern von J. diesen Farbton zu finden.
Fangerfahrungen habe ich nicht mit dieser Farbe, da ich diese Köder wie gesagt nicht fische .. sie sind unfähig 

Kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass sie in großen tiefen & klaren Gewässern Erfolgsversprechend ist. Zum Beispiel den Long Horn in dieser Farbe & dann auf Freiwasserhechte geschleppt, MUSS EINFACH FANGEN ! *träum*

basti


----------



## Franky (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Soooo - hier einmal der "direkte" Vergleich:
Profiblinker Turbotail (silber/rot) und Quantum Thunder Tail (gold)












Man sieht schon ziemlich deutlich, dass die beiden nicht 100% identisch sind. Der Schaft des Thunder Tails ist deutlich schmaler und sitzt m.E.n. auch nicht so gut auf dem Hakenschenkel (der Erie hat eine "Kugel" am Ende und keine "Spitze"). Vom Material her "fühlt" sich Quantums Neuer auch fester an und nicht so geschmeidig, wie der Profiblinker-Köder.

Wie die Laufeigenschaften sich im Wasser zeigen, kann ich hoffentlich am 1. Juni ausgiebig testen!


----------



## Dorschi (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

@ Franky klebst Du Deine Twister an oder schiebst Du die nur auf den Haken?


----------



## Dorschi (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

@ Meri
klick


----------



## MeRiDiAn (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Jop schon gesehen .. aber wer bitte fischt denn nen Dagored ??? 
Du etwa ? Glaube ich nich


----------



## Dorschi (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Ich bin doch eher für Chubbys, Cherrys und so weiter.
Hast Du eine gute Quelle für chubbys? 

Übrigens meine absolute Lieblingsfarbe, die aber oft nur mich fängt, ist Peacock!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

... hehehhe ne Chubby-Quelle 
Ne im Ernst .. keine direkte Ahnung .. bei meinem Händler hängen noch einige Modelle an der Wand ... aber ansonsten, keinen Plan.

Peacock ... ist doch ne geile Farbe .. & fangen tut sie auch.
Barsch eben ^^


----------



## Gunni77 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Hallo



> Jop schon gesehen .. aber wer bitte fischt denn nen Dagored ???


 
Ich

Gruß


----------



## rainer1962 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

@ franky,
werd glaub ich doch bei den PB`s bleiben, nehme an die machen mehr Druck im Wasser, kannste trotzdem mal posten wie sich die Quantum verhalten, sind vielleicht in der Strömung aufgrund des schmaleren körpers nicht schlecht ;-)


----------



## MeRiDiAn (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Ich
> 
> Gruß


War ne rein rhetorische Frage 
#h


----------



## Birger (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Ich find die PB TTs vor allem von der Farbzusammenstellung besser. Und mit Glitter wurde bei Quantum auch ordentlich gespart.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> Und mit Glitter wurde bei Quantum auch ordentlich gespart.


.. weniger ist _manchmal_ mehr  #h


----------



## Gunni77 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Hallo



> War ne rein rhetorische Frage
> #h


 
Hab ich mir gedacht.... |supergri 

Meiner hat beim ersten Biss und einem anschließenden direktkontakt mit einem Stein seinen Propeller verloren, seit dem fängt er ganz gut....:q 

Gruß


----------



## Dorschi (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Im Ernst? 
Hätt ich dem Ding gar nicht zugetraut!
Ich warte noch darauf, das die Propellerdinger einen kleinen Motor kriegen und selbst fahren!


----------



## Dorschi (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> ... hehehhe ne Chubby-Quelle
> Ne im Ernst .. keine direkte Ahnung .. bei meinem Händler hängen noch einige Modelle an der Wand ... aber ansonsten, keinen Plan.
> 
> Peacock ... ist doch ne geile Farbe .. & fangen tut sie auch.
> Barsch eben ^^




Jupp so ist es!

Isser nich schnuckelig?

http://img119.*ih.us/img119/6613/foto0524060016vo.jpg


----------



## Dorschi (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Na wir werden bei Deinem Händler reinschauen müssen!


----------



## Franky (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

@ Birger:
Schau mal in den Quantum-Katalog rein. Die Farbauswahl ist recht anständig bei den Dingern. Und was das Glitter angeht: da gibts auch bei den PBTTs einige Unterschiede.

@ Dorschi:
Klebe (insb. Sekundenkleber) kommt mir an nix ran!!  Twister und Shads kommen pur auf den Hakenschenkel und werden vom Jigkopf gehalten.


----------



## KHof (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Hallo alle!
Mal was zu einem anderen Wobbler!
Hat jemand den Bomber long A in 16 cm daheim liegen weil er nicht vernünftig läuft?
Macht mal die dicken vernickelten Drillinge ab und Dünndrähtige dran. Dann verliert der Wobbler ca. 4 Gramm und läuft ordendlich. Ich wollte das Ding schon entsorgen...

Klaus


----------



## MeRiDiAn (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Guten Morgen die Herren 

Klaus, also ich habe den hier auch rumhängen .. aber laufen tut er wie ne Eins !
Schade, dass ich die Fotos nicht mehr habe .. Erfolg hat er schon mehr als einmal gebracht .. ist ein ausgezeichneter Schleppwobbler für die umliegenden Kanäle .. *woistdenndasWelsfoto!?*

Also wie gesagt .. meine laufen tadellos !

LG & einen schönen Männertach wünscht
basti


----------



## Regentaucher (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Klaus: wenn du den von mir hast, tausche ich dir den natürlich aus...

meine Bomber laufen auch ale einwandfrei|kopfkrat

Es kommt abundzu bei Bomber vor, das die über die Einhängeöse lackieren, hatte aber sonst nix.


----------



## KHof (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				Regentaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Klaus: wenn du den von mir hast, tausche ich dir den natürlich aus...
> 
> Danke schön für das Angebot, den habe ich aber schon gute 10 Jahre rumliegen gehabt und ich fürchte Mefotom vorher auch noch ne Weile.
> Bei der Wurfangelei (sicherlich im Gegensatz zum Schleppen!) lief das Teil extrem träge an, "wobbelte" erstmal gar nicht und schien eher ein Suspender zu sein. Also funktionierte meine Führungsweise mit Spinstopps nicht da der Wobbler erst nach Metern wieder Aktion zeigte. Resultat: In Ersatzköderboxen versenkt.
> ...


----------



## Pernod (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Tach Leutz.

Wollte Heute auch mal einen Köder in die Gesprächsrunde mit einbringen.
Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen,bzw. Fangerfolge mit dem Tomic?







Ursprünglich zum Schleppen konstruiert,macht aber an der Spinnrute auch keine schlechte Figur.


----------



## holle (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

ist ein lecker köder 

topteil!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				Pernod schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Leutz.
> 
> Wollte Heute auch mal einen Köder in die Gesprächsrunde mit einbringen.
> Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen,bzw. Fangerfolge mit dem Tomic?
> ...


Hy Pernod !

Bringst Du ja einen abstrakten Köder in die Runde. Vermutlich weil neulich in einem Magazin ein Bericht darüber enthalten war ? 
Ich fische den Tomic zwar auch .. aber nicht im Süsswasser !
Vorrangig schleppen wir den TNT, SPOON oder CLASSIC/TUBBY & auch einige wenige Tomic-Flasher befinden sich in meiner Kiste.
Allerdings kommt man an Modelle ausser dem Classic oder Tubby nur recht schwer heran & muss sie meist im Ausland kaufen.
Der Tubby ist im Grunde genommen genau der selbe Köder, wie der Classic, nur etwas dicker ... er kann bedeutend langsamer gefischt werden, wie der Classic.

Welchen Köder ich mir jedoch sehr fängig für Hecht vorstellen könnte, wäre der Tomic Broken Back. Ein Jointed in 12 cm mit dem selben schaufellosen Kopf, wie der Classic.
Gerade diese patentierte Kopfform macht den Tomic zu dem was er ist ... ein unberechenbar laufender Köder, der wahllos in alle Richtungen ausschlägt & kein syncronen Lauf bietet.
Ähnlich "verwirrt" laufen der Spoon & TNT.

Die Farben auf allen Tomics wurden mit Hand aufgetragen. Es gibt mittlerweile über 800 verschiedene Farben.
Alle Köder sind zuvor Tank-Tested & garantieren somit hervorragend agierende Köder in ausgefallenen Dekoren !
Die Preise pro Köder liegen zwischen 8-25 €.

Hier noch ein kleines VIDEO mit Wayne Moss.

mfg
basti


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				KHof schrieb:
			
		

> Was meint ihr eigendlich: Stören dickdrähtige Drillinge, die wie silbrige Anker unter einem Spinköder hängen eigendlich die Räuber oder ist das egal?


EGAL !


----------



## Kurzer (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Moin zusammen,

hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit den Castaic Ködern? Ich meine diese Real Baits. Die sind ja verdammig teuer...taugen die etwas für Ihr Geld? Und wenn ja, kennt jemand nen günstigen Anbieter?


----------



## Pernod (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Moin Basti.Den Kater schon verjagt? :q 

Ich kann dich beruhigen.Der Einwurf des Tomic hat nichts mit besagtem Artikel zu tun.Hatte Gestern ein wenig Langeweile und hab ein wenig in den Köderboxen gekramt.Dabei ist mir dann besagter Tomic in die Hände gefallen.Er wird sich über die Befreiung gefreut haben,fristet er doch grösstenteils ein Schattendasein in seiner Box.Gibt halt bessere Kandidaten,als diesen Wobbler.Obwohl er garnicht schlecht läuft,hab ich doch andere Favoriten.Zu den von dir genannten Modellen kann ich leider nix sagen,da ich nicht so oft auf ausländischen Seiten unterwegs bin.Meinen Tomic hab ich vor Jahren mal bei Stollenwerk gekauft.Eigentlich wollte ich ja einen anderen Köder in`s Rennen schicken.Mache ich dann bei Gelegenheit.

Interessant finde ich bei dem eingestellten Video das variieren der Tauch,bzw. Lauftiefe.


Pernod


----------



## Veit (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit den Castaic Ködern? Ich meine diese Real Baits. Die sind ja verdammig teuer...taugen die etwas für Ihr Geld? Und wenn ja, kennt jemand nen günstigen Anbieter?


Mein derzeitiger Lieblingsköder! Der lässt alles andere stehen zumindest an klaren, flachen Gewässern.
An einem See wo ich zuvor bei mehreren versuchen mit verschiedensten Kunstködern nur einen Hecht fing (und dies war der einzige Biss), hatte ich mit dem Real Bait bei fünf Versuchen etwa 30 (!!!) Hechtbisse und konnte davon über 10 Hechte sowie einen 40er Barsch landen. Etliche Hechte sind auch noch ausgeschlitzt, leider ein Nachteil der Real Baits da sie nur mit einem einzelnen Drilling ausgestattet sind. 
Ich kann diesen Köder wirklich nur empfehlen, in klaren Gewässern bewirkt er Wunder und lässt jeden herkömmlichen Wobbler absolut im Schatten stehen.

PS: Günstige Bezugquelle gibts auf Anfrage per PN!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				KHof schrieb:
			
		

> Was meint ihr eigendlich: Stören dickdrähtige Drillinge, die wie silbrige Anker unter einem Spinköder hängen eigendlich die Räuber oder ist das egal? Sicher ist ja, dass dünne scharfe Haken besser greifen.


Natürlich stören die, mehrfach. Ist aber für die optischen Faktoren ein Unterschied mit der Wassersichtigkeit.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

@Kurzer ... habe mit noch keinem Castaic RealBait gefischt & würde mir einen Köder für 50 € o.ä. auch nicht kaufen. Zumindest keinen Gummiköder 

Pernod, Dein Tomic MULTI soll aber sein Dasein nicht fristen 
Falls Du partout keine Verwendung mehr finden solltest .. meld Dich per PN 

Zjop, das Variieren der Tauchtiefe ist somit auch bei anderen Ködern möglich deren Öse steif fixiert ist & hochstehend ist. Der Clinch-Knoten muss aber, wie in dem Video ersichtlich, extrem straff gezogen werden & wirklich fest sitzen !
Allerdings kommt dann wieder die Frage des Einsatzes auf. Ist Hecht zu erwarten, fällt diese Prozedur bzgl. des fehlenden Vorfaches eh flach.
Und jeder mag sich vorstellen können, dass der C-Knoten am HM nicht so ausschaut, wie er es tun sollte  Keine Chance !
Somit kann man diese Variante sehr gut beim leichten Forellen- oder Barschwobblerfischen oder wie gesagt im Salzwasser nutzen .. 

basti

p.s.: Ne mir tut der Koppe noch heute enorm weh *puuuuh*


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

@Veit, Du fischst die Swim oder Real Baits .. der Kurze meinte aber vermutlich die Platinum Serie, wenn er schon auf den hohen Preis anspricht.


----------



## Veit (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> @Kurzer ... habe mit noch keinem Castaic RealBait gefischt & würde mir einen Köder für 50 € o.ä. auch nicht kaufen. Zumindest keinen Gummiköder


Ehe du hier solche Preisangaben machst solltest du bitte schön auch dazusagen, dass es sich dabei um die größte Ausführung der Real Baits handelt. Die kleinste Ausführung (15 cm) ist immerhin für deutlich weniger als die Hälfte zu bekommen und liegt damit im Preis mancher der von dir hier genannten Köder auf einer Linie. 
Genau diese Größenausführung ist auch optimal für einen "Normal-Spinnangler", dem die Möglichkeiten fehlen an absoluten Großfischgewässern zu angeln, weil er eben nur die viel befischten Vereinsgewässer zur Verfügung hat.


----------



## Kurzer (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

@Meri und Veit

die Platinum Serie ist echt verdammt teuer. Nen Freund von mir aus "meiner Heimat" heult mir schon seit Wochen die Ohren wegen diesem Köder voll. "Der ist sooo toll...!" Habe auch noch nie einen dieser Baits an meine Schnur gehangen aber wenn man Deine Berichte so liest Veit...naja... nur der Preis schreckt gewaltig ab.

...und ich dachte schon Illex sei teuer ;->


----------



## Kurzer (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

@Veit

also meinst Du die 15 cm Version ist ok? Was ist mit der 23 cm Version?


----------



## Veit (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

@ Meridian: Es wurde nach den Real Baits gefragt und genau diese Fische ich auch.
Die Platinums würde ich ehrlichgesagt auch nicht benutzen, man ja nach ein paar Hechtbissen den ganzen Köder weghauen kann (kein austauschbares Schwanzteil).


----------



## Veit (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

@ Kurzer: Jepp, die 15 cm Version, am besten sinkend. 23er hab ich noch nicht gefischt, würde ich mir eventuell mal eine holen, wenn ich mal zum Bodden oder so fahre, für unsere Teiche hier halte ich diese Größe aber für leicht überdimensioniert einfach mal, weil die meisten Hechte hier eben nur um die 60 cm haben und größere selten sind. Ich bin sicher auch die 23er würde hier Fische fangen, aber es gäbe auch garantiert noch mehr Fehlbisse.


----------



## Kurzer (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				VeitDie Platinums würde ich ehrlichgesagt auch nicht benutzen schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, das hab ich noch nicht gewusst#t .
> 
> Es gibt doch, ich glaube von Cormoran, einen ähnlichen Köder. Cora Z oder so ähnlich. Der ist bedeutend günstiger. Sind die Köder miteinander vergleichbar?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Ehe du hier solche Preisangaben machst solltest du bitte schön auch dazusagen, dass es sich dabei um die größte Ausführung der Real Baits handelt. Die kleinste Ausführung (15 cm) ist immerhin für deutlich weniger als die Hälfte zu bekommen und liegt damit im Preis mancher der von dir hier genannten Köder auf einer Linie.
> Genau diese Größenausführung ist auch optimal für einen "Normal-Spinnangler", dem die Möglichkeiten fehlen an absoluten Großfischgewässern zu angeln, weil er eben nur die viel befischten Vereinsgewässer zur Verfügung hat.


Bleib locker Junge ! Dein Ton schlägt manchmal zu schnell um !


----------



## Veit (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

@ Meridian: Wenns der Beitrag doof rüberkam, dann Sorry!!!
Aber deine Preisangabe wirkt mit Sicherheit abschreckend, für Leute die nicht wissen, dass sie sich auf die 30 cm Castaics bezieht. Und das fand ich nicht so gut!
Und die 15er sind ja wiegesagt für weniger als die Hälfte zu bekommen. Auch schon ein sehr stolzer Preis, aber wer den Lauf und die Fängigkeit erlebt, dem wird das egal sein.

@ Kurzer: Die Cormoranteile hab ich noch nicht probiert, werde ich sicherlich auch nicht.
Hab noch son Teil von Megabait, dass is auch son Wobbler mit Gummikörper, aber das Ding brachte mir bisher noch nie einen Biss. 
Lieber bleibe ich dann doch beim Orginal, auch wenns ein paar Euros mehr sind.


----------



## Kurzer (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Oh nee Jungs, bitte nicht!

Sorry, da ich keine Ahnung von diesen Baits habe, habe ich mich wahrscheinlich nicht ganu korrekt ausgedrückt. Ich wußte nicht das es mehrere Versionen dieses Köders gibt. Meine Schuld!!!

@Meri

war es in diesem Jahr auch wieder so voll im Spreewald wie im letztem Jahr? ;-> Das Wetter war ja ähnlich ;->


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Alles klar Veit !

*OT*
@Kurzer ... neee so wenig wie gestern war noch nie los ! Lag wohl am bescheidenen Wetter.
Aber hat auch seine Vorteile gehabt .. keine ewiges Warten an den Schleusen .. keine randalierenden Kahlköpfe an den Kneipen & bedingt durch den Regen, wenig Mücken on Tour.
Zusätzlich zum anhaltenden Regen ist der Pfeffi in Strömen geflossen  *puuuh*


----------



## Regentaucher (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Basti: gerade in Renkenseen sind die Castaics in den Größen 23cm (€36,--) oder auch der 36cm (€45,50) der Topköder. Hat man eine Renkenschwarm oder stelle gefunden, kann man sicher sein das einer - bei uns heissen die Renken-Hechte - unter dem Schwarm steht und darauf wartet das sich eine Renke vom Schwarm entfernt.  Sicher ein teurer Köder, aber dafür ein sicherer auf große Hechte!

Auf die kleineren 15cm Modelle (€17,--) werden auch sehr gute fänge gemacht. Knallt öfters ein kleiner drauf, aber egal...


----------



## Kurzer (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Oh verdammt! Mensch Regentaucher, auf Deiner HP hab ich noch gar nicht nachgesehen...peinlich...


----------



## melis (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Regentaucher, warum bietet ihr keine Kreditkarten-Zahlung an? Würde dann öfters bestellen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				Regentaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Auf die kleineren 15cm Modelle (€17,--) werden auch sehr gute fänge gemacht. Knallt öfters ein kleiner drauf, aber egal...


Hört sich ja schon mal bezahl/nutzbarer an, und daß die kleineren den auch nehmen ist nicht so unwichtig, wenn der See nicht gerade voll von Großhechten ist 

@Veit
Hast du denn genau den 15er im Einsatz?


----------



## Regentaucher (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

kurzer: nu aber los:q 

melis: werden wir auch in nächster Zeit, kriegen wir immer mehr anfragen. Bei Boardies liefern wir auch schon mal auf Rechnung, ansonsten buchen wir auch ab...

Angeldet: kann dir auch passieren, das dir auf den 15 Castaic ein Barsch dran geht, der knapp größer ist als der Köder selbst.

Im Prinzip müssen es nicht immer die Real Baits sein, die Swim Bait Trout haben auch einen sehr schönen Lauf, und kosten fast die hälfte ( € 11,35) Meist verwende ich aus Kostengründen (wir haben viele Segler auf dem Wasser)den 15cm Köder in Blue Shad und kriege da auch gute Bisse. Der Nachtteil ist natürlich das man den hinteren Teil nicht austauschen kann - aber mit Sekundenkleber hält das wieder eine Weile. Ansonsten schleppe ich in der Früh oder spät abends - wenn die Kamikaze Segler nicht mehr unterwegs sind - den Real Bait.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Hi #h 

hab mir gerade den Castail Real Bait in 15 cm gekauft. Gab es bei Stollenwerk für 9,98 € #6 ansonsten schon öfter bei 1 2 3 Neu für ca. 13-15 € gesehen.

So nun zum Köder selbst, läuft wirklich sehr geil jedoch ohne allzu große Druckwellen zu erzeugen. Das einzige was mich zumindest total nervt ist das sich der Köder bei 9 von 10 Würfen im Vorfach verfängt. Liegt meiner Meinung daran das Der Haken doch sehr weit vorne liegt, habe jetzt den Tipp bekommen den Köder mit einem Titanvorfach zu fischen soll die Verwicklungen stark eindämmen und der Lauf soll nicht beeinträchtigt werden.


----------



## Veit (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				Der_Glücklose schrieb:
			
		

> Hi #h
> Das einzige was mich zumindest total nervt ist das sich der Köder bei 9 von 10 Würfen im Vorfach verfängt.


Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Versuch mal mit einem dicken Fluocarbonvorfach. Damit passiert mir das aller 50 Würfe vielleicht einmal. 

@ Angeldet: 15 cm Blue Shad


----------



## Regentaucher (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

der Glücklose: den Köder den Stolli im Angebot hat und den du wahrscheinlich bestellt hast ist der CASTAIC THREADFIN. Ein großer Unterschied zum Real Bait...


----------



## Terror (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Mega Gummifisch.
Denke da so an 40cm.
Hat jemand einen Tip?


----------



## Der_Glücklose (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Hi #h 

@ Regentaucher

Nö, ist der Real Bait. War nur eine begrenzte Anzahl :m 

@ Terror

evtl. sind die Mann`s Mega Grub für dich was. Guck mal hier


----------



## Pernod (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



MeRiDiAn
Pernod schrieb:


> p.s.:[/U] Ne mir tut der Koppe noch heute enorm weh *puuuuh*


 
Wenn es irgendwann mal so weit sein sollte,meld ich mich bei dir.




Ja,ja,der Kopf.Da wird doch wohl nicht etwa der Pfeffie dran Schuld sein? |kopfkrat 

Hab mal gehört,dass man am nächsten Tag weiter machen soll,womit man aufgehört hat.Kann natürlich auch dazu führen ---> :v


----------



## chris_182 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

@terror
hab bir mir son Latschn rumliegen, was willstn damit beangeln?


----------



## Pilkman (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Hi,

macht doch immer wieder Spaß, hier mal vorbei zu luschern... #6

... ich wollte mal fragen, wie Eure Erfahrungen zum Laufverhalten, den Varianten der Führbarkeit u.ä. bei den Rapala X-Rap sind... #h






... der X-Rap wurde ja ebenfalls als Twitch- oder sogar "Slash"-Bait :q angepriesen, wie seht ihr diesen Köder im Vergleich beispielsweise zu den Illex Suirrels? 

Ich muss leider sagen, dass ich die Teile seit einiger Zeit in der Box schlummern habe, aber bisher noch nicht eingesetzt habe. Das Jerken nimmt einen doch ziemlich in Beschlag... :q ... aber gerade von dem kleineren 8cm X-Rap erhoffe ich mir einige Barsche.


----------



## Terror (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Hallo Chris

Dorsch und Co.

Konnte im letzten Jahr gute Erfolge mit Gummi erzielen.


----------



## bennie (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> macht doch immer wieder Spaß, hier mal vorbei zu luschern... #6
> 
> ...


 
Die Dinger laufen topp!... egal ob normal gezogen oder getwitcht... hab mir nach dem 1. zum testen gleich 2 weitere gekauft #6 

Ich führe ihn je nachdem mit Schlägen oder auch ganz normal gekurbelt... er bricht super zur Seite aus und bei Pausen sinkt er gaaanz langsam..


----------



## Veit (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Ich würde den X-Rap mit leichten Zupfern führen, weil ich seine Eigenaktion relativ bescheiden finde. Zwischendurch kurze Pausen einlegen. In der Fängigkeit kann er zumindest auf Hecht nicht mit anderen Wobblern z.Bsp. meinen geliebten Salmos mithalten. Er hat mir ein paar Hechte bis über 80 cm gebracht, aber es gibt auf jeden Fall bedeutend fängigere Köder in gleicher Größenordnung.


----------



## Regentaucher (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

also zum Schleppen ist der Köder nicht unbedingt der Bringer - aber zum Twichten bzw Spinnfischen ist er ok. Sind schon einige Barsche auf den Köder reingefallen...


----------



## Pilkman (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Hmm, vielen Dank für Eure Meinungen zum X-Rap... #h 

... was mir bisher äußerst positiv aufgefallen ist, wäre die gute Wurfeigenschaft des Rapalas... 
... durch die sich verschiebenden Gewichte im Body des X-Rap fliegen auch die kleineren Varianten sehr akzeptabel und tüderfrei. #6

Dass der X-Rap eigentlich erst attraktiv läuft, wenn er geschlagen oder getwitcht wird, deckt sich mit dem, was ich bisher in dem recht ausführlichen Test auf http://www.tackletour.com/reviewrapalaxrap.html gelesen. Insofern würde der X-Rap bei mir zum Schleppen auch ausfallen, wie Roman bereits gesagt hat.


----------



## melis (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Kennt jemand die megabass homepage, ich war da vor kurzem noch drauf. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr wie die heißt, und suchen brachte auch nichts.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

www.megabass.com

mfg
basti


----------



## melis (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Ach stimmt ja, man bin ich blöd.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Schwamm drüber .. jeder hat mal nen Aussetzer .. ich steh schon die ganze Woche neben mir .. PETRI & mfg basti


----------



## just_a_placebo (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Moin Junx!

Meine Großtante aus Amiland ist uns vor 2 Wochen besuchen gekommen und ich hab natuerlich gleich mal die Gelegenheit genutzt und mir bei basspro ein paar Sachen zu ihr bestellt. Komisch, dass die dort kein Illex haben... Naja... meine eigentliche Frage: Ich hab mir mal den Mann´s Stretch Imitator Jr. gekauft. Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen mit??? Wollte den eigentlich nur schleppen, für alles andere ist der ja zu groß und vorallem zu tieftauchend. Also, wie sehen eure Erfahrungen mit dem aus??

Hier mal ein Bildchen von basspro.com geklaut:
http://hires.basspro.com/is/servlet/izoom/BassPro/89497?layer=comp&wid=500&hei=500&fmt=jpeg&qlt=100,0&op_sharpen=0&resMode=trilin&op_usm=0.0,1.0,0.0,0&iccEmbed=0

Übrigens konnte ich dort auch günstig an ein paar DownEast Bootsrutenhalter kaufen viele anderer Wobbler bekommen!!! *freu*  Echt heftigste Preisunterschiede. Wie kommen die denn zustande??? Ich hoffe meine Großtante besucht uns bald mal wieder!! 

flo


----------



## schroe (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Hi JaP,
wenn du Illex Wobbler in den Staaten suchst, schau dich nach "Jackall.bros" oder "Lake Police" um.


----------



## just_a_placebo (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Danke Schroe, vielleicht hab ich ja nochmal die Gelegenheit da was zu bestellen... Schade dass basspro und cabelas sowas nicht mit im Programm haben. Hab mich im nachhinein auch schon geärgert mir keine C3 gekauft zu haben. ich glaube schlappe $50,- kam die dort...


----------



## MeRiDiAn (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Tja, es is so wie es ist ... habe keine Erfahrungen mit dem Mann's Wobbler .. aber denke er wird fangen .. wie soviele andere auch 

PETRI


----------



## Regentaucher (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Ich habe den Mann`s Stretch Imi Jun. schon eine Weile bei mir auf dem Schreibtisch liegen. Ist wohl eher ein Köder genau für diese Jahrezeit da er auf 7mtr runter geht. Verspreche mit viel von diesem Köder da der Lauf auch ziemlich gut ist. Dazu kommt das es ein reiner Tieftöner ist (wie die meisten von Mann`s) und dieser von der Größe her auch ins Beuteschema von Hecht und großen Barschen passt...mal sehen ob was beisst


----------



## holle (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

hallo ihr auskenner!

ich suche infos zu diesem teil hier. ist ca 7cm und hat 12 gramm. sieht unspektakulär aus, aber ich find ihn ganz gut zb auf rapfen. dummerweise hab ich nur den und würde gern wissen ob ich im falle eines verlustes irgendwo ersatz bekommen kann.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

puuuuh keine Ahnung !

Sieht auf jeden Fall irgendwie "billig" aus .. siehe Augenzeichnung, Schweissnaht, Ösen + Gesamteindruck !

Ich denke dank Deiner baulichen Fähigkeiten, bekommste so ein Ding doch selber & vor allen Dingen besser gebaut 

basti


----------



## holle (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

völlig richtig eingeschätzt  billig und relativ schlecht verarbeitet.

der war vor langer zeit mal in einem mega-spar usw... -paket mit drin. (gekauft als ich noch ein greenhorn war) und habe ihn deswegen jetzt erst spassenshalber ausprobiert. und da hat ihn doch gleich ein 75er rapfen zum anbeissen gefunden... deshalb die frage. 

aber hast ja völlig recht.
seit 3 stunden liegt er in silikon... ab nächste woche angle ich die eigenbau-variante auf rapfen. |rolleyes 
bin auch erst heute auf die idee gekommen abzuformen #q 
manchmal hängt der denkvorgang... :q


----------



## melis (16. September 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Gibt es einen anderen Unterschied zwischen den Rapala Dives-To Serien alt und neu, außer den Farben und den Haken?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (16. September 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

.. nicht das mir bekannt wäre. Vielleicht kennt jemand anderes einen Unterschied ???

basti


----------



## just_a_placebo (16. September 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Ich hab nur den hinteren Haken gegen einen Stino-VMC-Drilling getauscht. Imho macht die spezielle Form hinten keinen Sinn und so konnte ich noch nen anderen Köder mit dem Haken bestücken... Nach dem Tausch hat sich der Haken auch gleich an einem meiner Bomber mit diesem Hecht bewährt. Hatte Jenny meinen Wobbler nur mal geliehen und was fällt dem ein: einfach einen schönen Hecht mit fangen...


----------



## melis (16. September 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Ein Kollege hat mir gerade versichert, dass es wirklich ein paar Unterschiede gibt. z.B. Sind die Augen bei den neuen am glitzern, aber auch der Körper ist leicht anders. Hochrückiger und der Bauch ist tiefer. Auch beim Flat ist der Bauch etwas anders, größer als beim alten. Hatte ihn noch gefragt ob die Tauchschaufel anders ist(dünner, klarer, andere Form), hat aber nicht mehr geantwortet.

@ just a placebo
Hast du die Wobbler(neue Art) auch aus den USA oder gibt es die mittlerweile in der BRD?


----------



## just_a_placebo (16. September 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

hab sie von basspro...

Worin liegt eigentlich der Vorteil des TD flat - flankt der mehr? ...obwohl ich mir das eigentlich nicht vorstellen kann.

flo


----------



## melis (16. September 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Nun zunächst ist der Körper größer bei ungefähr gleicher Tiefe. Außerdem geht er halt noch ein stückchen tiefer als der DT06. Er hat ein viel helleren Klang der Rassel. 
Und ich meine das er wirklich mehr flankt, jedenfalls meine ich das im Video erkennen zu können. Er hat ja die flache und größerer seite, von daher müssen die Druckwellen andere(stärkere) sein.


----------



## just_a_placebo (16. September 2006)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Wo gibts denn das Video?


----------



## FishermansFriend_ (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Hallo,

weiß jemand wo es den Salmo Perch PH12S zu kaufen gibt?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Hast Du ein Bild ?

meridian


----------



## Lachsy (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

bild lieferung







bild stammt vob hier http://www.fishing-mart.com.pl


----------



## lippfried (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

wofür steht das "S"?

lippfried


----------



## Wasserpatscher (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



lippfried schrieb:


> wofür steht das "S"?


 
Wahrscheinlich sinking (ist ja auch ein Tiefläufer mit Metallschaufel)?


----------



## lippfried (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

achso, hatte auch an "shallow" gedacht, der nennt sich dann aber "SR"


----------



## Wasserpatscher (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



lippfried schrieb:


> achso, hatte auch an "shallow" gedacht, der nennt sich dann aber "SR"



Nee, der läuft ganz bestimmt nicht shallow...


----------



## Birger (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Hab da mal ne Frage an die Illex-Experten:
ich habe in diversen Shops den Illex Squirrel 61 gefunden, sowohl als DD Modell als auch as normal flachlaufendes Modell. Gibt es diese Größe überhaupt als DD?
Wie tief bekommt man den Squirrel DD in 69 mit einer normalen Baitcaster Rute bei etwa 25-30m Wurfweite?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## slowhand (8. August 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Moin an alle Kunstköderexperten!

Ich als Spinnlaie hab' da mal ne' Frage, weil ich zu faul war, den ganzen Thread zu lesen... Wo bestelle ich am besten Kunstköder(innerhalb BRD), besonders Wobbler und Spinner? Wo stimmt der Preis? Soll kein Billigkram sein, Spinner möglichst von Mepps, bei Wobblern dachte ich an Zalt, Rapala, Jackson. Es soll auf Hecht und Barsch gehen, in einem langsamen, eher leicht trübem Flüßchen und in kleinen Seen...
Will mich mit den Marken aber auch nicht festlegen, bin für gute Tipps immer dankbar.
Das Flüßchen ist im Schnitt 3m tief und ca. 15-20m breit, die Seen max. 6m tief und höchstens 15ha groß.

Besten Dank!


----------



## slowhand (8. August 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

schubs...


----------



## Bernhard* (8. August 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

z.B. jerkbait.com / bigtackle.de


----------



## slowhand (8. August 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



burn77 schrieb:


> z.B. jerkbait.com / bigtackle.de



Ist beides derselbe Verein, oder? Sonst noch Vorschläge zu Shops oder bestimmten Wobblern/Spinnern?


----------



## Bernhard* (8. August 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



slowhand schrieb:


> Ist beides derselbe Verein, oder? Sonst noch Vorschläge zu Shops oder bestimmten Wobblern/Spinnern?


 
Basiert auf dem gleichen "reellen" Shop und wird von den beiden Inhabern getrennt gepflegt. Das Sortiment/die Preise sind ziemlich gleich.

Ansonsten vielleicht noch Uli-Beyer.de oder raubfisch.com


----------



## slowhand (8. August 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Stollenwerk kannte ich schon, gefallen mir gut. Danke erstmal!


----------



## fisheye_67 (8. August 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

@slowhand

hier habe ich schon 2mal bestellt ... ist eigentlich in sachen wobbler ganz gut sortiert. das japan-sortiment ist wohl noch im aufbau ...


----------



## Bernhard* (8. August 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*



fisheye_67 schrieb:


> @slowhand
> 
> hier habe ich schon 2mal bestellt ... ist eigentlich in sachen wobbler ganz gut sortiert. das japan-sortiment ist wohl noch im aufbau ...


 
Stimmt, hab ich auch schon ein paar mal genutzt. Vor allem die Reef-Runner-Wobbler kann ich Dir da empfehlen!!


----------



## slowhand (9. August 2007)

*AW: Kunstköder - Infothread*

Habe mir jetzt erstmal beim Händler meines Vertrauens drei Wobbler für's Wochenende gekauft: Den ZAM 11 schwebend in Farbe 21, einen Rattlin' Rapala 7cm in Firetiger und einen Rapala Skitter Pop 9cm in Frog.
Spinnerundco macht einen richtig guten Eindruck, da werd' ich wohl bestellen...

DANKE!


----------

